# Remote Coding questions



## rmickalich (Mar 27, 2012)

Due to the lack of coding jobs in Michigan in my area, I have been working as a remote coder in the past 3 years.  I had worked at a facility for 8 years prior to this and through my experience I find it more difficult in meeting the productivity mark being that it is set at a high standard, so I am hoping others with remote experience can answer my questions.

I think that pushing such a high expectation for productivity is going to lead to work related injuries, especially when other things such as chart size etc. are not taken into consideration.  When that happens then the coding company is not going to consider you for future employment if you cannot meet it, so I am curious if all coding companies are set on meeting the exact mark?   

Do any hospitals/facilities in the Michigan/Wisconsin area consider remote employees?  I have searched the job databases and it does not seem like very many hospitals in these areas have remote options.


----------



## shanwem (Mar 28, 2012)

Just sent you a private message.


----------

